# On to the donor journey, starting now!!



## Elfin (May 30, 2013)

Hey I'm 41, trying for 5 years
After a cancelled IVF, we are now on the Donor road after much discussion - Our need to be a family has outweighed the issues of genetics and we are going full steam ahead! We are in Spain, we have a donor (6 frozen) and I am due to start meds next week. I am freaking out a bit, mainly because the meds are the same as with IVF and they made me sick, I told them and they have changed the prescription to patches - of course now I am worried these won't be as a effective because they are second choice!! I need to chill out! I'm considering acupunture starting now, it seems to be an effective treatment to do when going through this proceedure and after - any advice on this? I was doing homeopatic treatments before and cut out all dairy, I'm still not sure about this though, surely a balanced diet is better?
Ok breath...any advice would be so welcome. Its a pretty lonely road as we have decided to keep it to ourselves
xxx


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Elfin,

I'm not the most experienced on the donor boards by a long way as just doing first ivf with donor sperm but saw you haven't any replies yet.

Good luck with the meds, I've been ok with mine (just stupidly bloated!) but sure they wouldn't give you something that wasn't effective.

I do acupuncture and I would absolutely recommend it.  It is meant to help with blood flow to the reproductive system and I also find it really relaxing which is a bonus.  I think technically the most effective thing is to have it on day of embryo transfer.  I'll be having it before and after which is what my place recommends.

I don't know anything about homeopathic treatments but there is a board for that further up.  I just take a bunch of vitamins.  I haven't heard about cutting out dairy.  In fact there are lots of advocates on here of drinking lots of milk for protein.  I was told to have protein with every meal (mainly for eggs but I'm not sure whether you're using own or donor eggs).  I think your instincts are right though - balanced diet with lots of fruit and veg is probably the way to go.

Also, do you know about the Donor Conception Network?  I'm not sure if you are keeping the treatment to yourselves or the whole donor thing.  If the latter the DC Network might not be for you as they are pro being open with the child. We've found them super helpful in terms of resources and thinking ahead to when we hopefully will have a donor conceived child.

Best of luck


----------

